# Aspiring IBEW Apprentice Local 159



## dgable (Feb 27, 2012)

When I went in for my initial application for Local 375 in Allentown, Pa. it was just like a job application. Took 20 mins and I was out. Have your transcripts sent over and have your resume also. Just like a job application.


----------

